# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Κλουβιά - Γενική φροντίδα >  Η κλούβα μου!!!

## kostas1969

Καλησπέρα ...ανεβαζω μερικες φωτογραφιες απο την κλουβα μου που μολις ,,,,<σχεδον τελειωσα >>>> :Jumping0011:

----------


## jk21

αυτο ισως σε βοηθησει 

*Ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών στο φόρουμ*

----------


## kostas1969

Ευχαριστω πολυ .....΄-)))

----------


## xarhs

μπραβοοοο.......!!!!!
πολλυ ωραια κατασκευη......!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

βαλε καλυτερα ξυλινη φυσικη πατηθρα απο ξυλο ελιας ,ευκαλυπτου ή αλλου δεντρου στη θεση της πλαστικιας 

και συντομα με το καλο ,να την δουμε με καποιο ζευγαρακι ιθαγενων εκτροφης !

----------


## jk21

ή σαν να μου φαινεται υπαρχει σιγουρα ενα κιτρινο καναρι ηδη; την εχεις στα ιθαγενη ανεβασει ...

----------


## Gardelius

*Να εισαι καλα!!!! και να την γεμίσεις...!!!!!!!!! Τι πουλακια έχεις?*

----------


## mai_tai

ωραια και απλη κατασκευη-μπραβο ρε Κωστη

----------


## panos70

μπραβο Κωστα πολυ καλη

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Πολύ καλή Κώστα !! Βάλε μια πιο μακρινή φώτο να την δούμε !!!*

----------


## kostas1969

ευχαριστο πολυ !!!! φλωρος με  3 καναρες εινα μεσα ..............

----------


## BugsBunny

Πολύ καλή. . .

----------


## kostasloutraki

πολυ καλη η κατασκευη σου φιλε μου..  αντε και με περισσοτερα πουλακια μεσα...

----------


## Anestisko

κωστα εγω τη να πω?...τα ειπαν ολα οι υπολοιποι!!1 μπραβω!!

----------

